# Catfishing Tournaments



## bassproangler (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello there, I was wondering if any of you guys know of any catfishing tournaments that'll take place around the Fargo-Moorhead area. I'm really interested in finding out if there's any. I thing I might have chances of catching big SOBs. Keep it posting. Thanx. :beer:


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

theres one in grand forks this summer, im not sure of the date ATM but ill be goin


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Maybe we could utilize this forum to create our own "un-official" tournament round here.


----------



## bassproangler (Apr 8, 2007)

That sounds good!


----------

